# Shaeffer's Little York hit and miss engine



## gbritnell (May 7, 2011)

I finally got the engine running and posted a video. Although it starts and runs good it still has problems with the carb getting hot and boiling the gas out of it. Short of redesigning it and putting an insulator between it and the head this is what it will have to be. 
George
[ame]http://youtu.be/3iudTDMoiAg[/ame]


----------



## BillC (May 7, 2011)

Great! It's alive! Sort-of makes you think 'inanimate' (animate) objects might have a soul after all.... 

BillC


----------



## dsquire (May 7, 2011)

George

Nice little running engine that you have there. It sure demonstrates the "hit and miss" real good. Thanks for showing us George. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## awJCKDup (May 7, 2011)

Another fine effort George. It must be nerve racking to display your projects knowing we have come to expect so much from you.
 Fine job!
John


----------



## gbritnell (May 7, 2011)

Hi John,
First off, it was nice meeting you at NAMES. It's nice to put a face with a name.
Now as far as the engine goes. This was machined for someone else who I take it will do all the 'pretty' work. My job was to make a well machined engine that runs good. Had it been mine the castings would have all been smoothed out, the brass polished and a nice coat of paint applied. 
 I was told by the people I'm building for to go ahead and rework the carb to get the heat off of it so I have a little bit more to do on this one. 
George


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 8, 2011)

awJCKDup  said:
			
		

> It must be nerve racking to display your projects knowing we have come to expect so much from you.



I think at this stage of the game G's nerves don't get racked. I think he has proven time and time again that he is capable of more than we could ever expect.


How many do you have to go before we can get back to the transmission? I heard there is a total of 5?


----------



## gbritnell (May 8, 2011)

Hi Steve,
Actually 6 but from what I hear the 1/8th Galloway is more along the line of jewelry work so it might be 5. 
I have put some more time in on the trans since I saw you at NAMES. I have all the gears cut but just haven't had time to post more pictures. 
George


----------

